# Fun Day at my Mill



## Oldcop (Apr 26, 2017)

Took the day off from cop chores today to decompress a bit. I had a really good friend come help and we hit a milestone! I bought my mill a little over 18 months ago and was immediately gifted 127 pine logs of various sizes and lengths by another friend who was doing a tree removal job near my place. Well today log #127 went on the cant pile! There's no more pine logs in the wood yard. Funny thing is my property has a healthy population of both timber rattlesnakes and copperheads and my dad and I share a vegetable garden right next to the mill. Last summer he complained to me every time we went down there about all the snakes that must be living in that pile of logs. I was determined to have them milled before this summer and figured we'd find some snakes doing it. Not a single ONE. UNTIL LOG #127. Never argue with an 83 year old sharecropper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like a good time milling! You can keep the snakes tho...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice copperhead!! Would have love to have him!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Oldcop (Apr 26, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Nice copperhead!! Would have love to have him!



We didn't see him until I'd drug a 16' log over him. He was pretty worse for wear at that point. What do you do with 'em?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 26, 2017)

Skin 'em, tan them, mount them, or
Skin 'em, tan them, make them into pens, or
Skin 'em, tan them, make them into duck calls etc etc etc

That one would be hard to mount lifesize LOL

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Oldcop (Apr 26, 2017)

Really? I think I've got a couple timber rattler skins laying around and a couple more dead ones in the freezer. I kill a few copperheads in my driveway, carport, or garden every year but I usually don't skin them because they aren't as big or rare. Jaded, I guess. I let 'em go if they aren't in an area that a kid or lady or old person is likely to get bitten. Send me a PM if you are interested in a swap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2017)

Copperhead looks really cool on a pen, you should consider getting some cast. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 26, 2017)

Outstanding pens-Hopefully Barry will share!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 26, 2017)

Oldcop said:


> Really? I think I've got a couple timber rattler skins laying around and a couple more dead ones in the freezer. I kill a few copperheads in my driveway, carport, or garden every year but I usually don't skin them because they aren't as big or rare. Jaded, I guess. I let 'em go if they aren't in an area that a kid or lady or old person is likely to get bitten. Send me a PM if you are interested in a swap.



Actually the small to medium size makes better pen blanks. Shows off the marking better. I'm heading to Lafayette in the morning so won't be online much for a few days. I'll pm you later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Outstanding pens-Hopefully Barry will share!
> View attachment 126886



You had that one at SWAT last year didn't you Jim? I couldn't think of where I'd seen one, but that's it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 27, 2017)

Sort of off topic, but how do you like the tractor? Looks like it would be pretty handy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 27, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Sort of off topic, but how do you like the tractor?



Getting off topic in a thread in this forum is strictly prohibited!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Oldcop (Apr 27, 2017)

The tractor, Little Red, has proven herself capable of moving way more log than I would of ever thought. As long as the back tires stay on the ground she will lift and move it. I never intended to log when I got it but one uses what one has.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The100road (Apr 29, 2017)

@Wildthings do you have a picture of a snake skin duck call you have made? That sounds really cool looking.


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 16, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Nice copperhead!! Would have love to have him!


Do they stabilize easily ...?


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 16, 2017)

Sidecar said:


> Do they stabilize easily ...?


Not stabilized but tanned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Getting off topic in a thread in this forum is strictly prohibited!!


I had to go back to the start just to see what the topic was, snakes rite?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 17, 2017)

I have seen the woodland mills advertised they look like a lot of bang for the buck. My tired old back would not last long milling on the ground though, I'd have to use some of those nice timbers to raise it up a foot or two.


----------



## Sidecar (Jun 17, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> I had to go back to the start just to see what the topic was, snakes rite?


Well maybe not ..... I think this is where the old saying maybe came from ...... Gotta snake a log up on the ol mill........ Hmm maybe ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

